# Need someone who really knows horses



## mogg (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi do you know anyone who really knows there stuff with horses as I have started riding here in cairo and am looking at leasing a horse I have found one but I need someone who really knows their stuff to give me some advice I'm happy to PM anyone my details so you can pass them onto anyone you know might be able to help.

Thanks


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

My niece is an expert send me a pm and I will forward the request


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

I guess your choices are limited when it comes to leasing horses as a hobby here... the horses are mostly found around the maryoteya area.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I owned 2 horses in England for the longest time.... but never in Egypt.
If the question isn't specific to horses in Egypt, feel free to pick my brain too!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Lanason said:


> My niece is an expert send me a pm and I will forward the request


My brother bought my Niece an ex race horse - fantastic animal - very striking in the yard - would win a beauty contest easy. Was out in the field earlier this year and got a broken rear leg (maybe kicked by one of the other horses) and had to be put down


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Try Al Sorat Farm, find it on google. The owner is Canadian.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

To start with you do not lease a horse.. in horsey terms you are looking for a horse on loan.. ie you pick up all the bills. In all honesty you are a novice and looking to have your own horse at this stage is not a good idea if you are having to ask a forum for help then dont get one, just pay to take one out for a hack,.. horses are needy and need a lot of time and money spent on them..


----------

